
Le Paper Globe – a DIY paper terrestrial globe (2012) - Tomte
http://joachimesque.com/globe/index.html.en
======
layoutIfNeeded
Idea for weekend project: it would be better if you could specify the
facetting resolution in the latitude/longitude directions and then generate
your own custom blueprint based on how much time you want to spend on
cutting/assembly.

~~~
Frenchgeek
Bonus points if it's made in Postscript.

------
perilunar
Nice.

There's a long history of printing globes on icosahedrons, e.g. Buckminster
Fuller's Dymaxion map.

You can find plenty of printable versions online, including of other planets.

------
supermatt
interesting, a kind of sphere with flat surfaces....

~~~
kitd
A tricotakaidihedron, I believe.

~~~
supermatt
Wow, what a word!

I was kind of joking that it may appease flat-earthers to some degree though
:D

~~~
kitd
Ah, I see!

In which case, "oblate spheroid" is what you're after.

